# Internal exam before birth, slight bleeding



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm sorry to be putting this in such imprecise terms, but I would really like to know what happened. I went to the hospital today to be formally admitted for a c-section that is planned on Monday morning. (They released me until Sunday evening.)

An obstetrician there did a vaginal smear and then stuck what seemed like at least half his hand inside and poked, prodded, and squeezed me in a very uncomfortable way. He then told me that if I started to bleed a little it was OK, but heavy bleeding is not and would mean that I have to return to the hospital.

So I have been bleeding slightly, certainly not enough to need to go back there, and also feeling generally sore and crampy in the belly. Walking now hurts because of the belly cramps, but fortunately I am able to rest at home.

I'm wondering what it is this doctor did, and why he did it? Is this a normal procedure? (Although I've given birth before, my memory is kind of selective and unfortunately what stands out most are gross traumas rather than discomfort or minor inconveniences.)

Thanks for easing my mind.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

It is normal to bleed after a vaginal exam in late pregnancy, they are usually trying to find out if the cervix is dilated, how long it is etc and that involves getting quite well into it and disturbs the mucous that's there, it's normal for that mucous to be streaked with blood. However I do wonder why they were doing this exam!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

It sounds to me as if he stripped your membranes. It can be a method for putting you into labor. Unusual for him to do if you have a scheduled c-section on Monday.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

That sounds uncomfortable but normal. That happened to me after an internal exam when I was 38 weeks (daughter was born at 39 weeks, 2 days). I know my doctor didn't strip my membranes because he doesn't support doing that.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

OK, I found out the answer. He wanted to see whether my "birth passages" were open; that is, whether the blood that will flow after the c-section will make it out. He evidently did this by sticking his finger up into my cervix. (OW!)

I think the purpose of stripping membranes is to get the amniotic sac ready to break, no?


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
OK, I found out the answer. He wanted to see whether my "birth passages" were open; that is, whether the blood that will flow after the c-section will make it out. He evidently did this by sticking his finger up into my cervix. (OW!)

I think the purpose of stripping membranes is to get the amniotic sac ready to break, no?

my only real concern would be that he did this without talking to you about it first. OUCH!! I would let him know you'd like to talk these things over BEFORE he makes decisions on your body.

(unless you're okay with it, then totally ignore what I said!







)


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I really wish drs would inform their patients before they did anything. You really shouldn't have to find out after the fact.

Just fyi - Stripping membranes is a natural induction technique which purpose is to release hormones to start labor. Sometimes the water will break but that is not its purpose.


----------

